# LOL camera....



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Does the title need to be anymore info than this? My motorola v120c took pictures that were this good lol

Too bad we didnt get a higher quality maybe a 3mp camera


----------



## afmracer6 (Oct 3, 2011)

pretty bummed about the camera. pissed that picasa sync is blocked to vzw can push their pay cloud service. my razr maxx hd is up for trade as of today.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I remember years back Picasa was one of those included apps u couldn't remove. Like blockbuster... It can go die for all I care due to that.

Sent from my DROID RAZR MAXX HD using Tapatalk 2.


----------



## manutcbs (Oct 23, 2011)

afmracer6 said:


> pretty bummed about the camera. pissed that picasa sync is blocked to vzw can push their pay cloud service. my razr maxx hd is up for trade as of today.


Vitreous ROM has 4.2 gallery with working picasa sync. Also has new camera although I can't really compare to stock as I flashed ROM right away.

Sent from my RAZR MAXX HD


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Manutcbs, email me a picture taken indoors in normal light. Nothing really dark or extremely bright just normal house lighting.

My username @gmail.com

Ill send you something similar also.


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

Yeah I understand the camera sucks. But with a little patience and some good development. The camera will get up there. The camera on vitreous is nice.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## msassounian (Nov 9, 2012)

can the speed of the camera be changed via a rom? or is that built into the hardware of the camera? i can't exactly remember, but the vitreous camera software is very nice, but it seems to take just as long to snap a picture as it did on the old camera.


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

Its not the software im complaining about. The actual sensor on the phone sucks balls.


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

So Im kinda a Hobbiest Photographer.. And from what im seeing on the pics I take with my camera phone is the Noise in Dark Areas.. This is a ISO Software issue.. And can be fixed in software, if Motorola will just do it.

Now, it wont fix everything but the camera for sure needs some new firmware fix for the ISO adjustments. That will make it better to deal with. Outdoor pictures with that camera are awesome, I took a HowTo video with it the other day and the clarity was amazing.


----------



## jntdroid (Jun 10, 2011)

sammyboy405 said:


> So Im kinda a Hobbiest Photographer.. And from what im seeing on the pics I take with my camera phone is the Noise in Dark Areas.. This is a ISO Software issue.. And can be fixed in software, if Motorola will just do it.
> 
> Now, it wont fix everything but the camera for sure needs some new firmware fix for the ISO adjustments. That will make it better to deal with. Outdoor pictures with that camera are awesome, I took a HowTo video with it the other day and the clarity was amazing.


If you haven't already, you should explain/report this in the Moto support forums.

Sent from my Maxx HD


----------



## Inkdaddy66 (Jan 21, 2012)

At this point. The camera is the only thing I dislike about this device. Its bad. Not much I can do though.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## animez (Aug 28, 2011)

Oddly enough it seems like the camera takes better video than pictures indoors. If I take a picture inside the noise is horrible, but video looks quite good.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sammyboy405 (Jun 17, 2011)

jntdroid said:


> If you haven't already, you should explain/report this in the Moto support forums.
> 
> Sent from my Maxx HD


Yep.. Done. There are several reports.


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

I find my camera often doesn't focus accurately indoors. Any tips to improve that?


----------



## YankInDaSouth (Jun 9, 2011)

I am a part of the soak test and I can say JB does improve the camera some. It still seems to have a difficult time in low light situations and with macro focus, but I have noticed an improvement. The best way to describe it is "inconsistent", I guess ... I can take a picture of something and it will look pretty darn good, then two seconds later (in the same room/light) take a picture of the same thing and it's blurry/out of focus. 
Bottom line (from my experience) is that unless the lighting conditions are near perfect, this camera simply is something that you can use as a quick point and shoot. In other then perfect conditions it's gonna take some time to get a decent looking picture ...

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

Darn, it should be able to focus regardless of lighting. I know pictures in low light won't look good but they should still be in focus. Is there a method to focus manually?


----------



## radzer0 (Jul 14, 2012)

I like the comment about reporting it to motorola.. If they cared dont you think they would have fixed it after all these crappy cameras in the past?


----------



## durham (Dec 23, 2011)

I'm thinking about upgrading to this phone from my CM9 Droid X...even if the quality is subpar (perhaps even poor), is it still "fast"? Meaning, compared to its rivals, can I fire it up and take a photo relatively quickly?


----------



## recDNA (Oct 25, 2011)

recDNA said:


> Darn, it should be able to focus regardless of lighting. I know pictures in low light won't look good but they should still be in focus. Is there a method to focus manually?


?


----------



## moonrakerone (Aug 1, 2011)

durham said:


> I'm thinking about upgrading to this phone from my CM9 Droid X...even if the quality is subpar (perhaps even poor), is it still "fast"? Meaning, compared to its rivals, can I fire it up and take a photo relatively quickly?


Much faster than droid 2 which paralleled X.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk


----------

